# Facets!



## jalbert (Jul 13, 2017)

I've been working on faceted pens lately. Here are a few recently completed.


----------



## thewishman (Jul 13, 2017)

Gorgeous pens!!! Trying to figure out how much time you spend sanding those guy. The results look perfect!

Just checked out your site: https://www.romulus.handoverthatpen.com/


----------



## Curly (Jul 13, 2017)

Let me be the first to say facetnating.    I really like the work you've done. Are you cutting the barrel/cap thread on a metal lathe?


----------



## jalbert (Jul 13, 2017)

thewishman said:


> Gorgeous pens!!! Trying to figure out how much time you spend sanding those guy. The results look perfect!
> 
> Just checked out your site: https://www.romulus.handoverthatpen.com/



Thanks! It usually takes several hours to cut in/sand/buff the facets. I can't give a more precise estimate, because I can't sit down long enough to knock that out in one go. Usually I do it over the course of a couple days.



Curly said:


> Let me be the first to say facetnating.    I really like the work you've done. Are you cutting the barrel/cap thread on a metal lathe?


Thanks! I do cut all my threads on the metal lathe.


----------



## Rolandranch (Jul 13, 2017)

Wow. Those are really nice.


----------



## RKB (Jul 13, 2017)

That is some Great work John Albert!!  I can only imagine the skill that goes  into making pens like that.  Thanks for sharing with us mere blank turners. :biggrin:

Rod


----------



## Gwatson50 (Jul 13, 2017)

Nice work... 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Charlie_W (Jul 13, 2017)

Super pens! Your dedication to the craft is evident in your excellent work.


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 13, 2017)

Awesome work.


----------



## mark james (Jul 13, 2017)

Beautiful set.  I love your work.  The white is especially nice.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## jalbert (Jul 13, 2017)

mark james said:


> Beautiful set.  I love your work.  The white is especially nice.
> 
> Thank you for sharing.



Thanks Mark! That white one was quite possibly the most intense pen I've made to date. Once you add bands and a clip, it makes it exponentially more complex!


----------



## SteveAxelrod (Jul 13, 2017)

Congratulations for creating a new and unique style of pen turning that's very attractive! It will be interesting to see how many others have the skills and patience to give it a try. Not me!


----------



## PatrickR (Jul 13, 2017)

That is first class work. The white one is awesome.


----------



## stuckinohio (Jul 13, 2017)

I have been wondering when you would post your faceted pens. I checked your web page lately and saw them on there. 

Simply awesome. every time I think I have seen your best you bring more to the table!


----------



## jalbert (Jul 13, 2017)

stuckinohio said:


> I have been wondering when you would post your faceted pens. I checked your web page lately and saw them on there.
> 
> Simply awesome. every time I think I have seen your best you bring more to the table!



Thanks! I've been somewhat negligent about updating my page or piston on here. Oops!!


----------



## jalbert (Jul 13, 2017)

SteveAxelrod said:


> Congratulations for creating a new and unique style of pen turning that's very attractive! It will be interesting to see how many others have the skills and patience to give it a try. Not me!



Thanks ! I can't take credit for inventing facets, but I am proud of formulating my own methods of doing them! It almost seems like it's more "pen sanding" thank "pen turning"!


PatrickR said:


> That is first class work. The white one is awesome.



Thanks! That was an especially satisfying one to get done


----------



## OZturner (Jul 14, 2017)

Brilliant Faceted Pens John,
I love that you have also Faceted the Hardware you have used, Glorious.
Beautiful Profiles, Proportions, Machining, Fit and Finishes.
Absolutely Magnificent Craftsmanship.
Congratulations, and Thank You for Posting.
Brian.


----------



## jeff (Jul 14, 2017)

That white one is a fine addition to the front page :biggrin:


----------



## jalbert (Jul 15, 2017)

OZturner said:


> Brilliant Faceted Pens John,
> I love that you have also Faceted the Hardware you have used, Glorious.
> Beautiful Profiles, Proportions, Machining, Fit and Finishes.
> Absolutely Magnificent Craftsmanship.
> ...



Thank you Brian!


jeff said:


> That white one is a fine addition to the front page :biggrin:



Why thank you Jeff! I'm quite honored!


----------



## firewhatfire (Jul 15, 2017)

I agree that white one is a nice addition to the front page.  that is a nice pen


----------



## bignewfy66 (Jul 15, 2017)

jalbert said:


> I've been working on faceted pens lately. Here are a few recently completed.





Wow great work !!! Here's my latest projects 










Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## log2lumber (Jul 16, 2017)

Wow


----------



## zaqdesigns (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm a fan of your work! Stunning pens!


----------



## jalbert (Jul 17, 2017)

zaqdesigns said:


> I'm a fan of your work! Stunning pens!



Thank you!


----------



## TibetanDeathSausage (Jul 18, 2017)

These pens make me tingle in ways I can't explain and find confusing... amazing work!


----------



## jalbert (Jul 20, 2017)

TibetanDeathSausage said:


> These pens make me tingle in ways I can't explain and find confusing... amazing work!



Aw yeaaaa! Mission accomplished!


----------

